# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بازی های ساخته شده توسط من

## MBG73

سلام اساتید گرامی 

این بازی های ساخته شده توسط منه .

بعضی هاشو قبلا گذاشته بودم ولی خوب تو این پست همشو سر جمع کردم . اونایی که جلوشون نوشته !New ، جدیدن .

MBG-PicturePuzzle-

اینو قبلا گذاشته بودم . به کدش نخندین مال زمانه مبتدی بودنمه !!  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته الان هم مبتدیم  :افسرده: 

Download



MBG-Dooz-

اینم قبلا گذاشتم . از اسمش معلومه چیه . هم دوز هست و هم 3به3 قطار .یه فونت داره که اگه نداشتین تو فولدر گذاشتم .

Download



MBG-Chess-

از اسمش معلومه چیه دیگه .

Download



New!                           -MBG-SamePictures

این بازی رو همه دیدید . دانلود نکنی ضرر کردی !! نمیدونم قبلا گذاشتم یا نه اما فکر کنم نذاشتم . پوشه ی (MBG-Same Pictures-) رو در My Picture کامپیوتر Paste کنید .

Download



New!                           -MBG-StopColor

این بازی رو تا حالا ندیدید . خیلی بازی قشنگیه . حتما دانلود کنید .
تو این بازی باید سعی کنید 3 خونه ی قرمز رو بالای 3 خونه ی قرمز دیگه بگذارید و اگه قرار نگیره به تعداد خونه ای که بالای رنگ قرمز قرار نگرفته ، خونه از دست میدید .

Download


New!                           -MBG-Minesweeper

این بازی رو که همه دیدن . از بازی های کامپیوتر هست ( بازی Minesweepr)
البته یک قسمت از بازی رو نتونستم بنویسم .سورسش درسته ولی نمیدونم چرا کار نمیکنه . قسمتی که توش مشکل دارم مربوط به Rightclick هست که اگه این بازی رو کرده باشید میدونید با Rightclick عکس پرچم ظاهر میشه اما ماله من گاهی میکشه گاهی نه . قسمت مربوط به rightclick رو غیر فعال کردم (اولش ' گذاشتم ) ببینید غلته ؟ یا اگه غلته درستشو لطف کنید بذارید .

Download


اگه سورسی مشکل داشت یا ocx نبود یا لینک خراب بود بگید .

تشکر یادتون نره .  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## ali-software

x_tool  رو ضاهرا نگذاشتید.این ocx موجود نیست.با تشکر از شما

----------


## MBG73

> x_tool رو ضاهرا نگذاشتید.این ocx موجود نیست


مربوط به کدوم بازی ؟

----------


## MBG73

آقا اگه یه نظری هم بدین خوشحال میشیم .

----------


## Dr.Bronx

کارتون خوبه
ادامه بدید
روی صداهای بازیاتون بیشتر کار کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## MBG73

> کارتون خوبه
> ادامه بدید
> روی صداهای بازیاتون بیشتر کار کنید
> موفق باشید


ممنون از نظر شما

راستشو بخوای من دوست دارم رو برنامه صدا بذارم ولی کدشو بلد نیستم .

----------


## Dr.Bronx

Private Declare Function PlaySoundA Lib "winmm.dll" (ByVal lpszeName As String, ByVal Reserved As Long, ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long





pszeName:نام و مسیر فایل صوتی


Reserved: مقدار این متغیر را برابر 
0&
قرار دهید
dwFlags:نوع و روش پخش فایلص صوتی

----------


## ramsess

دوست من خسته نباشيد كارتون عالي بود 
من دوست دارم بازي نويسي رو شروع كنم يه چيزي ساده 
مثلا يه مربع رو صفحه باشه با كليد ها بتونم حركتش بدم و اگه به آخر صفحه رسيدم توقف كنه مرسي

----------


## MBG73

> دوست من خسته نباشيد كارتون عالي بود 
> من دوست دارم بازي نويسي رو شروع كنم يه چيزي ساده 
> مثلا يه مربع رو صفحه باشه با كليد ها بتونم حركتش بدم و اگه به آخر صفحه رسيدم توقف كنه مرسي


بیا این هم چیزی که خواستی .

----------


## Dr.Bronx

موفق شدید با کدی که دادم روی بازیهاتون صدا بزارید؟
مثلا همین بازی که برای دوستمون گذاشتید 
مربع اگر به کناره فرم خورد صدا تولید بشه ؟
از همین چیزهای ساده شروع کنید
نمی خواد همین اول برین دنبال Directx  و بقیه چیز ها
موفق باشید

----------


## MBG73

> موفق شدید با کدی که دادم روی بازیهاتون صدا بزارید؟
> مثلا همین بازی که برای دوستمون گذاشتید 
> مربع اگر به کناره فرم خورد صدا تولید بشه ؟
> از همین چیزهای ساده شروع کنید
> نمی خواد همین اول برین دنبال Directx  و بقیه چیز ها
> موفق باشید


دوست عزیز میشه یه نمونه کد بذاری .

هر کار میکنم ارور میده .

ممنون

----------


## Dr.Bronx

این هم خدمت شما
یکی از صداهای خود ویندوز رو انتخاب کردم
موفق باشید

----------


## MBG73

خیلی ممنون

میشه بگین در قسمت سوم که شما نوشتین Binery دیگه چی میشه گذاشت ؟ و همچنین در قسمت دوم ( 00&)

----------


## MBG73

> این هم برنامه قبلی با صدا . البته یک مشکل هم داشت که رفع کردم .
> 
> یه قسمت اضافه کردم که با کلیک روی فرم هم میتونی جابجا کنی . اگه هنگام کلیک ، موس سمت چپ شکل باشه میره چپ . اگه بالا باشه میره بالا ، اگه بالا سمت چپ باشه میره بالا سمت چپ .


فایل ضمیمه رو یک کوچولو تغییر دادم این ضمیمه جدید هست . پست قبلی رو حذف میکنم .

خوب شده ؟

----------


## MBG73

> خیلی ممنون
> 
> میشه بگین در قسمت سوم که شما نوشتین Binery دیگه چی میشه گذاشت ؟ و همچنین در قسمت دوم ( 00&)


میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------

